# Help my lizard is not moving or eating



## zachdefreitas (May 10, 2014)

Hi all, I’m a first time reptile owner and I got a MHD four days ago. It hasn’t eaten yet. 

The temperature reading in the middle of the tank (stuck onto the backglass) is 82F in the day. I also have trouble keeping the humidity up. I’ve attached a small hose onto a household humidifier and i could get the humidity to 65% max. but as soon as I turn off the humidifier, the humidity slowly drops. I placed plastic wrap over the top of the cage and cut holes in the wrap for the lamp and the hose. I only have it taped down in a few spots so I hope gets enough ventilation. 

Since I got him I’ve been struggling to get the heat and humidity up and right now the levels are as good as I’ve gotten them. 

He has hardly moved since I got him and his eyes are almost always closed. When I handle him he’s not very responsive, though I try to do that as little as possible. 

How can I get him to eat? I’m about to call Petco and tell them but they always just tell me "get the heat up in the tank" the heat is hot enough I’m sure since my lizard has at times moved away from the hot side of the tank.


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

It may be a wild caught specimen and dehydrated or something. Have you checked it over for mites? Maybe get in touch with the people you got it from and explain that the lizard is lethargic and not responsive. 

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## zachdefreitas (May 10, 2014)

I got it from Petco and I explained the situation to them. It looks like I'm gunna have to bring it back to them tomorrow to take to the vet. I really hope they find what's wrong and get him fed because I've become attached to the little guy especially after having done so much research. 

Thanks a lot for the interest and help. I'll keep updating this thread with his status.


----------

